# Downhill goggles - biking and boarding



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

Looking for some good goggles that I can wear in summer with my full face but also get some use out of in winter for boarding, Anyone got any recommendations?

Ideally with a good range of spares so I can buy more lenses in the future.. rip offs not required 

Post any pics if u have a cool pair.

Cheers all :thumbsup:


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

I have seen Kyle Straight use Oakley A frames. My bros has these and I know you can change the lenses. I don't know if they make clear lenses for the A frames but you could always just use a light tinted lense.


----------



## DickemDown (Jun 23, 2004)

Oakley A Frames w/ G30 lens - great for both and all around conditions.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

It's better to buy goggles for separate purposes.

The goggles for Snowboarding/Skiing have lenses to reduce the light intake. Obviously the snow reflects the light so its crazy bright. I hate biking with tinted lenses, once you enter shadows, you won't be able to see as well.

The lenses for Snowboarding/Skiing, especially if you want sick goggles, are really expensive. You'll be butthurt if you get them scratched on the trail in the summer, and they usually do get scratched.

Goggles for snowboarding/skiing also have more foam and less ventilation. They're designed to keep your face and eyes warm so you don't get cold out there. When you're biking, you're going to get roasty toasty hot, and you want all the vents you can get.

Lastly, your biking goggles are going to get dirty from dust, stacks, etc. 

Just sport a sick pair for Snowboarding, then get something like Oakley MX O-Frames for biking for $30 bucks. You'll thank me.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Yeah, I would reccomend seperate goggles for both applications. Especially for the costs. Im using my Crowbars for both right now untill I can get a seperate pair for biking.

For skiing I have:
Oakley Wisdoms (Matte White - Fire Iridium Lenses)
Oakley Crowbars (Harvest Gold - Gold Iridium Lenses)

The Crowbars cut it decently for biking because they don't block out nearly as much light as the Fires but I plan on getting a pair of clear lensed goggles for the summer.

As for lens cost and not wishing to damage them, the Fire Iridiums were $80 for the lens only, and the Gold Iridium lenses are $70.

If you had to pick just one pair of goggles both, I'd go with a lens such as Oakleys: High Intensity Yellow, Titanium Clear, Gold Clear, Persimmon, G30, or VR28's.

Those should allow for supple eye protection aswell as decent visibility in shadows and other such dark lighting places. I ski many times a week during the winter and havn't had much trouble with the sun really being blindingly bright but there has been a few times that I feel blinded when taking off my goggles.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I just got a set of Kreed's for my B-Day, they have a mirror finish and grey tint which isn't overly dark. They are also a smaller frame than my old Spy's so they fit my helmet better. I don't know how the extra foam will feel when it's not 20 deg. though...I generally prefer clear goggles for biking since a lot of the courses go in and out of the trees.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have Smith goggles for boarding, but never use them.

Just picked up some Utopia Optics Warrant MX goggles with clear lenses for riding. Haven't used them yet... will report back in a few days.

-Mike


----------



## dervishboy05 (Jun 28, 2007)

hmmm interesting


----------



## mullarks (Jan 30, 2007)

I use my old Iris snowboard googles with rose lenses for DH'ing and they work great. I would say snowboard googles with rose or yellow or any other low light lenses would work just fine.


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

get some reck specs!


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

I use Spys.


----------



## HotBird (May 9, 2007)

I have Adidias goggles. And they are perfcet!


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

You are going to be much better off with two seperate pairs for all of the above reasons and:
Bike/MX goggles have longer straps that are coated with rubber to accomodate your helmet. 

Oakley produces garbage. Get yourself some nice smith products and enjoy the industry leading optical clarity and the best warranty in the biz. $hit those guys will even hook you up if you smash your stuff while drunk.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

boogenman said:


> You are going to be much better off with two seperate pairs for all of the above reasons and:
> Bike/MX goggles have longer straps that are coated with rubber to accomodate your helmet.
> 
> Oakley produces garbage. Get yourself some nice smith products and enjoy the industry leading optical clarity and the best warranty in the biz. $hit those guys will even hook you up if you smash your stuff while drunk.


Whats your reason for the Oakley hate?

Im gonna order a pair of Flat Black Crowbars with High Intensity Yellow Lenses for biking come spring. I personally chose to purchase only Oakley for goggles.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

No hate for Oakley stuff I am just educated with the product and the CS and I know that Smith produces a higher quality product.
I wouldn't use Oakley goggles or sunglasses if they were given to me. Yes, there is that much of a difference.


----------



## Pistol2Ne (Apr 2, 2006)

I have the scott goggle that hill wears, they are really really comfortable but a little tight on my face width wise just a word of caution but do what ya want. I would deff end up getting two pairs though


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

boogenman said:


> No hate for Oakley stuff I am just educated with the product and the CS and I know that Smith produces a higher quality product.
> I wouldn't use Oakley goggles or sunglasses if they were given to me. Yes, there is that much of a difference.


Thank you for justifying yourself. To every man his own.


----------



## matthew4president (Dec 18, 2007)

you should buy oakly mx-o they are epic
and only 35 dollars so its cheaper to replace them than buying replacment lenses


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

The Scott 89xii (Hill's goggle) works well for bike and ski and the right lenses are available for both. The chrome single lense works surprisingly well for snow with more visibility due to no foam between the lenses. I like them mostly due to better vision down in front of me. You can also get tear offs or the roll system for the mud.


----------



## SuperKat (Mar 27, 2005)

Another vote for Oakley A Frames. Sorry, but I use them for both and really love them. They fit over both my DH/full-face helmet and my snowboard helmet very nicely.


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

buckoW said:


> The Scott 89xii (Hill's goggle) works well for bike and ski and the right lenses are available for both. The chrome single lense works surprisingly well for snow with more visibility due to no foam between the lenses. I like them mostly due to better vision down in front of me. You can also get tear offs or the roll system for the mud.


Great goggles. I have a clear lenseand the color changing one that goes from clear to blue depending on light. How do you like the chrome one? Is it too dark for riding in the woods and what not?


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

sorry for jacking..

but i borrowed some goggles of a bud once and all they did was block my nasal pasages,is this just down to different sizes.

should i try a few on before i buy.


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

konut said:


> sorry for jacking..
> 
> but i borrowed some goggles of a bud once and all they did was block my nasal pasages,is this just down to different sizes.
> 
> should i try a few on before i buy.


Yes and Yes.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

thanks will do.


----------

